# atheros ar9220 didn't work...



## whaskes (Dec 28, 2009)

hi all!

i bought this wlan card: 
http://www.roc-noc.com/product.php?productid=228
(R52n is a wireless 802.11a+b+g+n miniPCI card, atheros ar9220 chipset)
+ PCI - MiniPCI Adapter

the fbsd does not "use" the card. ubuntu 8.10 does work very good. how can i install the driver?

thanks!


```
# uname -a
FreeBSD whaskes.homedns.org 7.2-RELEASE-p5 FreeBSD 7.2-RELEASE-p5

none0@pci0:0:8:0:   class=0x028000 card=0x4204168c chip=0x0029168c rev=0x01 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Atheros Communications Inc.'
    class      = network
```

(sorry my english.:$)


----------



## LateNiteTV (Dec 28, 2009)

you may have to upgrade to 8.0 for it to work. i have the 9280 and it just became supported in 8.


----------

